# مطلوب كتاب ريتا ملكاهي الجديد



## eyes_reader (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله ..

لو سمحتو .. مين عنده كتاب ريتا ملكاهي 6 للاصدار الرابع من pmbok 

ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## eyes_reader (1 مايو 2009)

up ... please help .. thanks alot


----------



## arch_mazen (1 مايو 2009)

أكرر نفس الطلب بالنسبة لي أيضاً


----------



## ابونور سمور (2 مايو 2009)

نتمنى الحصول على نسخه من الكتاب​


----------



## arch_hleem (3 مايو 2009)

والله يا ريت .... ولكن هل يواكب اصدار ريتا السابق الاصدارة الرابعة ل pmbok ... اي المعنى هل هناك فرق كبير بين pmbok 3 & 4 وهل هناك فرق متوقع في طريقة الامتحان .... ارجو الافادة


----------



## eyes_reader (3 مايو 2009)

لعل و عسى أن نجده قريباً ....


----------



## eyes_reader (5 مايو 2009)

any news plzzzzzzzzz ??? ..........


----------



## Saad Hegazy (5 مايو 2009)

اخواني الكتب موجود علي الانترنت و لكن مازال في طور الشراء و لم يحصل عليه احد لرفعه , ثمنه اعتد 100 دولار !!! و عندماتتوفر لي نسخة ساحاول رفعها و لكن حتي الان لايوجد


----------



## arch_hleem (6 مايو 2009)

في الانتظااااار


----------



## gabysf (6 مايو 2009)

الله يقوي ظهرك و تجده قريبا


----------



## eyes_reader (7 مايو 2009)

شكراً لكم .. ننتظر بفارغ الصبر


----------



## ابونور سمور (7 مايو 2009)

لم اتحصل على اي معلومه عن هذا الكتاب الجديد للآن


----------



## eyes_reader (13 مايو 2009)

والله للاسف للان ما قدرت احصل الكتاب  .. مين عنده معلومات ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_zalat (19 مايو 2009)

*ياريت تساعدونا*

نسخة من كتاب ريتا الاصدار الجديد


----------



## anwerbasha (19 مايو 2009)

we will be wait and wait and w a i t
:11::81::81::81::81::81::81::69::11:


----------



## essa2000eg (20 مايو 2009)

لن تبدا النسخة الخاصة بالاصدار الرابع فى الظهور على الانترنت الا بعد فترة لانه مازالت الامتحانات حتى الان تتم على الكتاب القديم فاصبروا شوية ولو انتم عايزين تمتحنوا على الكتاب الجديد فيمكنكم قراءة الاصدلر الرابع ومحاولة فهمة بهدوء حتى يظهر كتاب ريتا لان كتاب ريتا لايغنى ابدا عن قراءة pmbok


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 مايو 2009)

على حسب ما فهمت ، التعديل في الـ pmbok الجديد بسيط و ليس جذري
فبالتالي أعتقد ريتا القديم كافي 
و بالمناسبة كتاب ريتا رائع جدا
و بالنسبة لي ، المرجع الرسمي مع ريتا كفاية ، بالإضافة إلى سيمليتور للامتحان
وفقنا الله لكل خير


----------



## eyes_reader (23 مايو 2009)

هل من اخبار أعزائي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eyes_reader (4 يونيو 2009)

uppppppppp !!! any news ??


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 يونيو 2009)

عندى فكرة
ممكن 10 مثلا يشتركوا ويشتروا الكتاب ويصوروه من بعض
فى الحالة دى هيبقى نصيب كل واحد حوالى 60 جنيه مصرى 

وانا اخد الاصل


----------



## eyes_reader (5 يونيو 2009)

يعني مش معقول لسه ما حدا رفعو عالنت بكل العالم !!!

بس انا ما بعرف ادور كويس بالنت .. ساعدونا


----------



## الأسد الجريح (5 يونيو 2009)

هل يجوز سرقة مجهودات الآخرين دون دفع ثمن هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 يونيو 2009)

لا 
لا يجوز شرعا
و الحقيقة اننا جميعا بما فيهم انا يتجاهل ذلك
للاسف


----------



## lody33 (5 يونيو 2009)

هل قامت ريتا باصدار كتاب يوافق الاصدارة الجديدة من pmbok ؟ وهل قامت بأصدار سميوليشن للاسئلة ؟


----------



## eyes_reader (6 يونيو 2009)

lody33 قال:


> هل قامت ريتا باصدار كتاب يوافق الاصدارة الجديدة من pmbok ؟ وهل قامت بأصدار سميوليشن للاسئلة ؟


نعم .. وها نحن نبحث عنه دون جدوى :82:


----------



## lody33 (9 يونيو 2009)

قم بزيارة الموضوع فيه السميوليتر الجديد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136958.html


----------



## lody33 (14 يونيو 2009)

اتمني التوفيق يبدوانه لاجديد حتي الان


----------



## ابن السبيل (17 يونيو 2009)

النسخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخة


----------

